# How large should a creep hole be?



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

If I understand this correctly, a creep hole allows kids to enter a seperate area to eat and drink... away from the bigger goats that cannot get through the creep hole...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A friend of mine has awesome creep setups and I noticed that the size of the opening for her kids is big enough for an adult nigi doe to stick her head and neck through but not the shoulders...don't have exact measurements but thats likely 8x6.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a tough one....when you think all is good with the size ...an adult gets in.... :doh: ....so.... I make it... a wee bit smaller... each time ....until the adults can't get in...... :wink:


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, that is what I figured.. will have to experiment until I find the best size for my kids... thanks for you inputs...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah, that is what I figured.. will have to experiment until I find the best size for my kids... thanks for you inputs...


 :wink: your welcome.... :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I use cattle panels for my creep pen opening and kids just walk through. When they outgrow the cattle panels I have a 4x8 foot section that has 4 boards across it and we use that. By then the kids are at least weaning aged and dam's are moved over to the main herd in most cases, or we start teaching kids to go up in a stall for feed time. Reduces mess in the troughs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm going to get a pallet, put it in a corner, with one board removed. I know the does can't get to it because they weren't able to get through one before, hehe.... 

My problem is my smaller 5mo doe.....now that is going to be hard....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My problem is my smaller 5mo doe.....now that is going to be hard....


 Oh my... :shocked: :doh: :help: that is a tough one.... :hug:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Our creeps are 5" wide for our Nigis. They all have hinged doors so they can be opened or closed.


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been thinking about this creep feeder for a week now and have decided on a design... I will take some pics as I work on it... I wanted something simple to build... yet be strong enough to withstand any kind of rough housing, and still be quite functional.... hope to get it built today and post pics....


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

When I asked about creep hole size, the general consensus was a It depends... I kinda figured that, just needed that little push... so I thought about this for awhile and came up with this creep hole using five boards... But this creep hole comes with 3 sizes... Not sure how the picks will sort out, but you should be able to put them in the right order... a few notes... place it on the outside as this is preventing larger goats from getting "I" and the back will be a better support in this configuration... also I put some addtional screws in the end boards to better secure all... and finally I went through with an angle grinder and ground down all the exposed screw tips that came through...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh... I love that design...very nice thinking.... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------

